# Detroit Demolition Find again, Part 2?



## hemihampton (Apr 15, 2019)

Wow, Having good luck Lately, after Work Friday find a nice Hutch at a House Demo & now again Today after work I find another at a House Demo. BUT, This time a Cobalt Blue Hutch. Some Teaser Pics below. LEON.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 15, 2019)

Nice!!!!  Are you digging yet?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 15, 2019)

Ooh, very nice!  I'm so envious of the cobalt Hutches you have down there in Detroit.  Looking forward to seeing it cleaned up!


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 15, 2019)

southern Maine diver said:


> Nice!!!!  Are you digging yet?




Might get out this coming Saturday. If so I'll be digging either some Privy's or a Cistern. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 15, 2019)

CanadianBottles said:


> Ooh, very nice!  I'm so envious of the cobalt Hutches you have down there in Detroit.  Looking forward to seeing it cleaned up!




Thanks, it will need a tumble, it's got that rainbow irridecense look to it. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 15, 2019)

Pic after washing the dirt out of it. Not sure I'd call it a Hutch, It's more like a Transition bottle between the Squat/Pony bottles they had in 1870's & the Hutch in the 1880's. LEON.


----------



## shotdwn (Apr 15, 2019)

Great looking bottle! Congratulations on the find.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 16, 2019)

Gee, if it's not a Hutch, you probably don't want it then. Who would ever want a cobalt, embossed, 1870ish, pre-hutch era bottle?


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 16, 2019)

southern Maine diver said:


> Gee, if it's not a Hutch, you probably don't want it then. Who would ever want a cobalt, embossed, 1870ish, pre-hutch era bottle?




Yeah, I was going to throw it back & leave it behind when I noticed it wasn't a hutch. But, Since I already got a darker blue one in the Collection I figured it would look good next to it with the lighter blue. LEON.


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 16, 2019)

Wicked find!


----------



## sandchip (Apr 17, 2019)

iggyworf said:


> Wicked find!



Couldn't have said it better!


----------



## kenaifrank (Apr 17, 2019)

Wow what a treasure





hemihampton said:


> Thanks, it will need a tumble, it's got that rainbow irridecense look to it. LEON.
> 
> View attachment 188065


----------



## kenaifrank (Apr 17, 2019)

Impressive collection


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 17, 2019)

Leon,

That is so cool!  It is so satisfying to dig and add to your collection!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 17, 2019)

Hey Leon, do you know if these cobalts were made by a specific glassmaker in Detroit?  That cobalt soda I picked up a little while back looks a lot like the ones you find down there and nothing like anything else we have in Canada.  I'm wondering if it may have been made at the same factory as your Detroit sodas and shipped up to Montreal, though that would be a fair trip in those days.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 17, 2019)

CanadianBottles said:


> Hey Leon, do you know if these cobalts were made by a specific glassmaker in Detroit?  That cobalt soda I picked up a little while back looks a lot like the ones you find down there and nothing like anything else we have in Canada.  I'm wondering if it may have been made at the same factory as your Detroit sodas and shipped up to Montreal, though that would be a fair trip in those days.



I lost count but probably have at least 10 different Cobalt Blue Norris Hutch's. I collect different glass company hutches so many of mine are from different glass company's but the majority of these Norris Hutch's will be from C & Co LIM.  LEON.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 17, 2019)

Unfortunately there are no markings on mine, so we'll probably never know.  It sure does look like those transitional bottle you have though.


----------

